# Need help planning route from NYC to Jersey



## lotusTT (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm planning a ride from from Boston down to southern NJ (Ocean City) in a few weeks and am trying to figure out my route. I have a general idea on how I'm going to get from Boston to NYC, but then can't figure out a good route out of NYC to Jersey.

It looks like there is a perfect ferry from Wall St in NYC to Belford/Harbor Way in Jersey. Unfortunately it looks like this ferry only runs during the work week, and even then only once a day at 5:30. Are there any other routes I should look at?

I'm open to taking a ferry/train somewhere, and would kind of like to avoid going too far west (ie out to Newark area) and then have to head back east/south as that will add significant miles.

Thanks for any help or tips!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

You could take the Hoboken ferry or the Path (train) to Hoboken and then ride down. You could also get on a NJ Transit train from Penn Station to the Matawan area. Another option would be to go through Staten Island (ferry). It all depends on how much riding you want to do. You've got plenty of options.


----------



## lotusTT (Jun 3, 2010)

If I were to go to Staten Island, how do I get to New Jersey from there?

It looks like I could probably take 440 over the Outerbridge Crossing and then 35 south? Although it looks a little sketchy. Are bikes allowed on the Outerbridge Crossing?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

lotusTT said:


> If I were to go to Staten Island, how do I get to New Jersey from there?
> 
> It looks like I could probably take 440 over the Outerbridge Crossing and then 35 south? Although it looks a little sketchy. Are bikes allowed on the Outerbridge Crossing?


Yes, 440 to Outer Bridge is what I had in mind but it looks like it may not be doable:
http://www.roberts-1.com/bikehudson/v/nyc/conditions/index.htm

I haven't found any recent info on it though.


----------



## Ken Roberts (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want public transportation, the simplest is to take NJ Transit train from Penn Station NY to Long Branch NJ (or perhaps Matawan-Aberdeen or Manasquan -- whatever's most convenient to hit your route to further south). 
Last I checked njtransit.com, bikes were allowed on most trains outside rush hours, but check carefully for restrictions (e.g. ? Friday afternoons before holiday weekends ?). Frequent train service to Long Branch + Matawan.

Riding on bike from Manhattan to the Jersey shore is very doable -- but likely confusing unless you have a GPS that can follow .gpx tracks.

Most interesting is to exit Manhattan by the George Wash Bridge. Here's some links for route ideas for riding toward Newark. I ride it or skate it once or twice a year just because I find it interesting (and surely more pleasant than riding from the CT shore from Pelham into Manhattan instead of taking the train or subway). 

Newark to around Matawan - Aberdeen is less interesting for a tourist rider, unless you want to see the biggest container-shipping port on the east coast, or ride the bridge across Raritan bay.

Matawan to Long Branch could be interesting if you want to see the view to NYC from Atlantic highlands and the pretty first mile of the Sandy Hook bike trail. Otherwise there's a wall blocking the view to the ocean most of the way riding from Sandy Hook to Long Branch.

For some notes about riding + skating from the GWB to Long Branch, see here.

Ken


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm fairly new to NYC and haven't ridden much in Jersery, other than over the GWB and north from there. That said, it looks like there's currently a ferry running seven days a week From Wall St. to Sandy Hook. I don't know how the route from there looks but it's another option: 

http://www.seastreak.com/sandyhook.aspx


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

You may want to consider two routes. 

Take a train from NYC to Newark NJ and then pickup a train, it use to be the Erie Lackawanna years ago, to Chatham, Madison, or Morristown and then bike down from there. Really beautiful riding from either.

The other is take a ferry from Rhode Island or Connecticut to Block Island and then to Long Island, or a ferry directly to Long Island, at the tip near the Hamptons, and then ride south and take another ferry to NJ, Leonardo, Highlands, Sandy Hook area.

The first you are riding some beautiful roads with trees and very unused roads towards the outside of the Trenton area and then head towards New Egypt and south through the middle of the Pine Barrens. The latter you are taking a shore route but there aren't a lot of roads.

For the NJ roads go to NJBikeMaps.com


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*newark, nj to cherry hill, nj*

here's a route from a nycc member. i think at point pleasant you might want to pick up a different rotue as he starts veering inland. was planning a trip around point pleasant myself today for august. but just a mtb trip from point pleasant to allaire s.p.


----------

